

Discussion on changing name from PostgreSQL to Postgres - duck
http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Postgres

======
wulczer
This is a wiki page created to _discuss_ the steps that would have to be taken
_should the decision_ to change the name be taken.

As far as I know, the core team's position is that the product is called
PostgreSQL, with Postgres being an acceptable alias.

If you ask me, this comic sums up the issue adequately: <http://xkcd.com/747/>

Alternatively, if you want to have a few laughs, check this out:
[http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/File:05_-_Gabrielle_Roth_-
_p...](http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/File:05_-_Gabrielle_Roth_-
_pg_pronounce.pdf)

------
skyebook
As mentioned, this page has been up for ages (I've actually _read_ it
previously). At this point its sort of pointless, it is normally referred to
as 'Postgres' by people giving PG talks at conferences and such.

------
jaytaylor
Too much thinking about something which does not ultimately matter.

I regret even bothering to write these two sentences.

------
pvh
At Heroku we call it Postgres in all things and at all times unless we're
referring to official community stuff.

It's a much better name, and it's the original name, and I hope some day it
will be the only name.

------
buster
Finally, i was never sure how to pronounce that damn thing! :P

------
pav3l
This is just a wiki page, not an official announcement.

------
kmfrk
Maybe, just _maybe_ , people might actually be able to spell and pronounce it
now. I mean, even the leaders in the feel fuck it up all the time.

------
jbellis
Having gone through a company rename with much less history than the
PostgreSQL name, I would say this is a shockingly bad idea.

~~~
agscala
It's not much of a rename, though. Lots of people call it Postgres anyways.
Besides, most people don't know how to pronounce PostgreSQL anyways, whereas
Postgres is easily pronounceable.

I think it's a great decision.

------
dude_abides
some other names that I often use when refering to postgresql:

pgsql

psql

postgre

In the end postgres might end up just as confusing as postgresql, and in favor
of the current name, at least it is status quo.

------
paulhauggis
I've (and all of my developer friends) have been calling it Postgres for
years.

------
jspthrowaway2
This is not an announcement, and is a misleading HN submission. The history of
that page makes it fairly obvious:

[http://wiki.postgresql.org/index.php?title=Postgres&acti...](http://wiki.postgresql.org/index.php?title=Postgres&action=history)

The text is almost verbatim since it was written in 2008. The last discussion
on this was 2007/2008, as I recall:

[http://andyastor.blogspot.com/2007/08/postgresql-or-
postgres...](http://andyastor.blogspot.com/2007/08/postgresql-or-
postgres.html)

